# Pieces for juried show



## WoodLove (Feb 27, 2016)

Here are my two Pieces I am submitting for my first ever juried show. They still need finish applied but I am happy with the results this far and figured I would post pics. They are: spalted citrus bowl 7.5 wide by 9 tall 


 


 
and curly spalted Georgia Sweet gum hollow form with curly maple lid and sipo mahogany finial. Sweet gum f
Had checking so I filled it with aluminum filler...

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 27, 2016)

Those are amazing pieces, and I imagine you will soon be letting us know you took 1st place. Good luck! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 27, 2016)

I really like the way you dressed up the citrus with the fractal burning, looks great, ya got me fired up to follow through on making a rig for that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2016)

Excellent pieces, very well done indeed. 
I would really like to see a video on how that burning is done, very cool.


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 27, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Excellent pieces, very well done indeed.
> I would really like to see a video on how that burning is done, very cool.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 27, 2016)

Both excellent pieces Jamie but the fractal piece wins for me.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 27, 2016)

Good luck on the show. Those are cool.


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2016)

Both are excellent pieces Jamie, but the hollow form is by far my favorite! I'm sure they will do well in the Show. Tony


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 28, 2016)

Fractal wood burning? Had never heard of it. Your results, Jamie, are undeniably excellent. I watched the video Marc linked and several others, but just how did you do it for this piece? Did you turn it to final shape and then burn it? Looks like you would almost have to. Did you attach the clamps to the top and bottom of the piece (somehow) or to the rims and it went all the way around? What kind of finish are you planning?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 28, 2016)

I would have been really pleased with myself if I'd turned the citrus bowl, even without the burning it's a beautiful form. Adding the lightning makes it a home run. 

The sweet gum hollowform is also great -- I'm just dazzled by the bowl for now, so it isn't getting my full attention.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 28, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Fractal wood burning? Had never heard of it. Your results, Jamie, are undeniably excellent. I watched the video Marc linked and several others, but just how did you do it for this piece? Did you turn it to final shape and then burn it? Looks like you would almost have to. Did you attach the clamps to the top and bottom of the piece (somehow) or to the rims and it went all the way around? What kind of finish are you planning?


I turned to final shape and sanded to 320. I have the gator clips attached to finishing nails that are driven through dowel rods. I wet the wood and the burn the wood in sections as to "control" where the electricity travels. The finish will be gloss polyurethane and the inside of the bowl will be dyed black and a satin finish applied to enhance the exterior of the bowl. Finished pic will be added this week. 

As for the hollow form..... I added to the finial and the finished piece will be named "Poseidon"..... Again, finished pic will be added this week


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks, Jamie, looking forward to seeing the final piece.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hmm...looks like I forgot to say wow. But seriously....wow. this is soo cool looking. I keep coming back to look at it....


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 29, 2016)

So here are the updated Pieces with finish on them....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Great Post 1


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 7, 2016)

well the results are in....... for my first ever juried show, with approximately 160 artists in the event....... I took fourth place in the Bloomin Arts Festival. My piece that won the judges over was "Poseidon" which is the Georgia spalted sweetgum piece shown above. I appreciate everyone's kind words and support and I look forward to posting my next couple of pieces that will be in my next show in 4 weeks in Cedar Key, Florida.

the prize for fourth place was $750...... which will come in handy for more shop goodies as long as the wife doesn't get to it before me.....lol

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 7, 2016)

Very awesome, Jamie! Congrats! Those pieces were very well done and it's no surprised that you placed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome! Can't imagine the competition being any better, however! Chuck


----------

